# Gorillapod vs clamp



## sunnyVan (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm researching for some kind of stabilization method to hold my M3, and 5dmk3+16-35f4. A normal tripod is not practical for this particular travel coming up in summer. Purpose is to do cityscape, landscape, long exposure, family picture. 

My idea so far is to either get a gorillapod focus which supposedly can hold 11lbs of gear, or I get a clamp but will have a harder time of finding something to clamp to. I'd greatly appreciate in particular for anyone who has experience with gorillapod since this is something I'm leaning towards right now. 

I'm open to other ideas as long as it weighs less than 1lb. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 1, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> My idea so far is to either get a gorillapod focus which supposedly can hold 11lbs of gear



In my experience forget these type of gorilla pod tripd-ish gimmicks, you're lucky if they can actually carry a quarter of the gear they should. There's a reason pros carry around heavy and sturdy clamps to hold their equipment... but maybe with newer space-age tech, you can find some that aren't metal anymore and weigh less.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 2, 2015)

The Gorillapod and clamps are really for different circumstances. 

I have the Gorillapod focus and I find it very handy when used as an adjustable leg tripod. When it comes to wrapping the legs around something, I find that the Gorillapod is not as good as advertised. Unless the object being attached to is just right, the Gorillapod can slip and slide. I have never felt that my camera was at risk of falling down as the Gorillapod Focus legs are pretty stiff and strong. But if you are trying to line up the perfect shot, wrapping a Gorillapod just right may be problematic. In my experience, the Gorillapod works best while resting on something irregularly shaped. That's where the Gorillapod shines over traditional tripods. 

As for clamps, the Magic Arm style of locking arms works well... as long as you have something sturdy to clamp on. The laws of mechanics still applies so don't expect miracles using a clamp and extending multiple arms out. It has been my experience that unless you are very careful/lucky, the clamp and magic arm combination is not as steady as a tripod, but still much more steady than handholding. The clamp and arm combo work best when the camera is either directly above or below the clamp and the arms are also as close to the camera/clamp axis. 

So I can't think of the Gorillapod clamp/arm in a which is better context. They do different things and in my experience are not always interchangeable. 

If you are in the market for the Gorillapod, I would recommend the Focus. The metal leg segments are stiff but still easy to adjust. Whether the ballhead Joby sells is worth it or not is up to you. I got it and found the ball head more than good enough while still being small to make carrying easy. The Gorillapod Focus is still pretty easy to pack away.

As for arms, I personally prefer the ones where each joint is individually controlled by a lever lock. I don't have a lot of experience with the single lever ones, but they just look more difficult to use. I like the ability to work my way up/down the arm adjusting each joint individually. Others may like the single lock. 

Personally, I like the rigid arms with the joint locks. 

The biggest choice is the clamp. Fortunately and unfortunately, there are many different types of clamps out there. Some work better on specific objects. So if you find yourself mostly wanting to clamp on to a railing/pipe, get a clamp that is designed for that. The Magic Clamp is expensive but it holds up. You may need to pad the object you are clamping to as to not leave marks.

Good luck with this. I like my Gorillapod and my clamp/arm. I tend to carry the Gorillapod more as it is a bit more versatile. But for those times when you need a clamp/arm, you really need a good clamp arm!


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 2, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> The Gorillapod and clamps are really for different circumstances.
> 
> I have the Gorillapod focus and I find it very handy when used as an adjustable leg tripod. When it comes to wrapping the legs around something, I find that the Gorillapod is not as good as advertised. Unless the object being attached to is just right, the Gorillapod can slip and slide. I have never felt that my camera was at risk of falling down as the Gorillapod Focus legs are pretty stiff and strong. But if you are trying to line up the perfect shot, wrapping a Gorillapod just right may be problematic. In my experience, the Gorillapod works best while resting on something irregularly shaped. That's where the Gorillapod shines over traditional tripods.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to offer valuable advice. I think I'll give gorillapod a try. I'll be in an urban setting a lot so I should be able to always find something for the gorillapod to rest on or wrap around. Joby head looks ok but maybe I'll get a 3 legged thing airhed for long term. 

When people say the best camera is the one in the hand, the same goes for tripod. I have a decent one that weighs 7lbs. Too heavy to bring anywhere. I have a 3.5 lbs. Much more manageable but not exactly something I can always bring. With gorilla pod, I may be able to bring with me almost all the time. At least that's the hope.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 2, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > My idea so far is to either get a gorillapod focus which supposedly can hold 11lbs of gear
> ...



A real tripod is not practical because I'm going on a trip with my wife and a 2 yr old. I either don't bring a tripod or get the next best solution--gorillapod. Just being pragmatic.


----------



## underbjerg (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm going trekking in the Himalayas in about a month, and have been researching the same thing myself. 

I already had a Gorillapod Focus, including the ball head, but have decided that it's too heavy and big to carry around for a week in the mountains (about 1kg).

Instead, I have bought a Manfrotto PIXI, and have been testing it out, in preparation for the trip. Officially my 5DIII and 16-35IS is too heavy for it, but I've found out that by pulling on the locking mechanism, it becomes tight enough to hold the camera. This may be a bit of a "hack", and after a lot of use I'm not sure if the locking mechanism will become looser, but it suits my purpose, and only weighs about 200g. 

[EDIT]: Here it is with the slightly heavier 24-70L II. By pulling the lock outwards, it becomes tight enough for even this combination.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 2, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > sunnyVan said:
> ...



I fully understand the notion and share it, I just learned the hard way carrying around some light equipment that simply doesn't work is no solution either, esp. not in the pragmatic sense :->


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 2, 2015)

underbjerg said:


> I'm going trekking in the Himalayas in about a month, and have been researching the same thing myself.
> 
> I already had a Gorillapod Focus, including the ball head, but have decided that it's too heavy and big to carry around for a week in the mountains (about 1kg).
> 
> Instead, I have bought a Manfrotto PIXI, and have been testing it out, in preparation for the trip. Officially my 5DIII and 16-35IS is too heavy for it, but I've found out that by pulling on the locking mechanism, it becomes tight enough to hold the camera. This may be a bit of a "hack", and after a lot of use I'm not sure if the locking mechanism will become looser, but it suits my purpose, and only weighs about 200g.



Gorilla pod weighs 500g without head. If you want it light, I think you can skip the ball head. 1 lb seems manageable.


----------



## underbjerg (Jun 2, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> underbjerg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going trekking in the Himalayas in about a month, and have been researching the same thing myself.
> ...



Sure, I just wanted something even lighter, and the PIXI is significantly smaller. But whatever works for you!


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 2, 2015)

underbjerg said:


> I'm going trekking in the Himalayas in about a month, and have been researching the same thing myself.
> 
> I already had a Gorillapod Focus, including the ball head, but have decided that it's too heavy and big to carry around for a week in the mountains (about 1kg).
> 
> ...



Wouldn't you be concerned whether you can find a flat surface in the mountains to rest this little tripod on?


----------



## underbjerg (Jun 2, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> Wouldn't you be concerned whether you can find a flat surface in the mountains to rest this little tripod on?



I don't think it needs to be flat, since the ball head can be tilted to compensate. I've used it on slightly tilted rocks and uneven surfaces a couple of times. Also I don't normally do a lot of tripod photography, so this will just be for a few "bonus" nighttime shots.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 2, 2015)

I just got one of these. http://www.adorama.com/gtmt9240.html

It is a full featured tripod, just *small*. It goes from ground level to 24" plus whatever head you have, and easily supports my 1Ds MkIII, 11-24 f4 and a 600-EX-RT very solidly. It fits in the bottom of a bag too.


----------



## retroreflection (Jun 2, 2015)

If you will be bringing a stroller for the 2 year old, consider something that can clamp to it. One of the issues I've had with the mini-tripods is being stuck down in the weeds, or the equivalent. If you can use stuff you already have to gain some height, it would be practically free.
In my experience with gorilla pods wrapped around railings and whatnot, there is about 5 degrees of slop. Precise framing is a pain.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 2, 2015)

I read an article where a photographer, facing a no tripod rule in a museum, used a magic clamp/arm attachment to a walker that he did not normally need to use. He had the advantage of being an older man.

No one is going to walk up to an old man in a walker and say you can't use the walker as a support for a camera!

Not quite high on the ethical scale, but I imagine it would be effective.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 2, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> The Gorillapod and clamps are really for different circumstances.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> In my experience, the Gorillapod works best while resting on something irregularly shaped. That's where the Gorillapod shines over traditional tripods.



Totally agree - exactly matches my experience. The models with thicker, stiffer joints support more, are more stable for long exposures (less slow-moving droop) and work well as uber flexible miniature tripods in awkward / cramped positions, but that same thickness & stiffness makes them less good at wrapping round things securely. Definitely a handy thing to have, but no single product does it all.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Jun 2, 2015)

I've used the SLR-Zoom Gorillapod for several years now -- not regularly, but often enough to have used it in just about all it's intended uses.

It's fantastic for when you have a railing, but no other real surface to place a camera on. When you can wrap it like that, the bracing is really solid and the head isn't too shabby either. It's also pretty good on rocks, but very difficult to adjust to level. Fortunately, the head has a level in it. Unfortunately, it's a single line level, not a circular level. That said, versus a micro tripod with legs that don't telescope and have limited adjustment, the Gorillapod wins. It's sturdy and will hold my 60D + 100mm macro fine. When I first got it, I put it wrapped sideways around a pole with a friend's 5DII & 24-70 and it appeared to be rock solid from the results. I haven't tried it with a battery grip.

It's pretty cheap. A handy tool to add to the kit that you'll appreciate when you find yourself in situations it was made for. It's also less likely to damage surfaces than a clamp and can grip larger things than clamps can.


----------



## MiamiC70 (Jun 2, 2015)

I picked up one of these and seems to work pretty good

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ANCPNM/?tag=googhydr-20&hvadid=30687544481&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8325558403485201005&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3bgpmqkqil_b


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a Gorilla Pod. I was never fully satisfied with it. The legs are hard to control. You really have to have the the adjustable head on it. It's hard to get it straight. It's slightly better at wrapping around things. I never found it 100% steady. I think it's the SLR version I have (it was the biggest at the time). I think it was slightly too thick and doesn't grip very well to make a solidly tight connection. I think you'd be better off with a cheap light tripod. Clamps aren't that flexible either. The monopods with a fold out stand could be a good idea. Alot of the ones I've looked at are still too long folder up.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 3, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> I have a Gorilla Pod. I was never fully satisfied with it. The legs are hard to control. You really have to have the the adjustable head on it. It's hard to get it straight. It's slightly better at wrapping around things. I never found it 100% steady. I think it's the SLR version I have (it was the biggest at the time). I think it was slightly too thick and doesn't grip very well to make a solidly tight connection. I think you'd be better off with a cheap light tripod. Clamps aren't that flexible either. The monopods with a fold out stand could be a good idea. Alot of the ones I've looked at are still too long folder up.



I'm getting the latest model which has stronger legs. It's arriving today. Will see whether it's a viable option.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm very pleased with what the gorilla pod can do. It exceeded my expectations. It can hold 5dmk3+70-200 2.8 well enough. I do have to bend the legs certainly way in order to get enough stability. But realistically 5dmk3+16-35 is what I plan on putting on this pod, so it should hold well enough. 

I can bring it with me all the time and I don't need to worry about getting permission from museums. Cool!! 

For the purpose of my trip I also don't want long tripod legs on my backpack to scream "heavy photo gear" inside. All in all, a good purchase.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 11, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> I can bring it with me all the time and I don't need to worry about getting permission from museums. Cool!!



Are museums more tolerant of Gorillapods than tripods? I never tested it. I just assumed that the museum special forces would drop me just as fast if I had a gorillapod then if I had a tripod.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 11, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > I can bring it with me all the time and I don't need to worry about getting permission from museums. Cool!!
> ...



When you bring a real tripod with a big camera they ask ten thousand questions and wonder if you are doing something commercial. And it gets in the way of other people. You use a small camera like m3 and a silly looking small tripod nobody pays attention. It's a good thing to be underestimated and unnoticed.


----------

